
The Rumsfeld Matrix: A Model to Estimate Uncertainty in Projects - melvinmt
https://melvintercan.com/blog/the-rumsfeld-matrix-uncertainty.html
======
dlcmh
Would be awesome if this can be somehow tweaked and enhanced for the
complexities of nation-building

